# problem mit java plug-in



## leela (26. Dez 2003)

hi!!
  ich habe ein großes problem und brauche dringend hilfe! ich arbeite mit WIN 2000 Professional, schreibe meine applets mit einem java editor und möchte sie mit mit dem internet explorer 6 ansehen. zu diesem zweck habe ich ein java plug-in runtergeladen: j2re-1.4.1 .  wie in der intallationsanweisung beschrieben habe im internet explorer unter  "erweitert" eine zusätzliche option, die verhindert, dass  der browser seine eigene VM benutzt und im ordner systemsteuerung ist das icon Java Plug-in entstanden. wenn man auf dieses icon klickt sollte sich ein fenster öffnen, in dem man weitere spezifikationen festlegen kann. es geschieht jedoch absolut gar nichts. auch wenn ich nun mein applet im browser betrachten möchte sieht man nicht mehr wie zuvor (ohne plug-in) eine graue fläche, sondern der IE hängt sich volkommen auf. was könnte das problem sein? für jede hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar!!


----------



## Roar (26. Dez 2003)

wo ihr grad dabei seid: wo bekomm ich das plug-in für netscape 7.1 ? ich hab schon bei netscape und java.sun geguckt, und auch in der besagten vm einstellung die über das "icon neben der uhr" erreichbar ist, und bei ns selbst eingestellt dass ns java auch unterstützt wird... nix geht


----------

